# How to increase the performance of your Canon lens [humor]



## marekjoz (Feb 9, 2012)

I found it somewhere in Internet, but haven't seen here...
http://i.imgur.com/EcqKw.jpg


----------



## kubelik (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome. ;D


----------



## iaind (Feb 9, 2012)

For Nikon lenses apply treatment to front element


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL reminds me of stuff on car modification forums


----------



## melbournite (Feb 10, 2012)

What a great idea. Now I can go out and buy my first non L lens!


----------

